# Lake Creek log at Nimby



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Maybe this was posted already. There is a log across the lower left exit of nimby. It goes from shore on river left all the way to the middle. The right mank slot is still there. Al (who owns the house on river right) said when the water drops he will get in there and cut it out. Pretty cool of him. He seemed fired up to do it. Other then that it was pretty clean by lake creek standards.

h


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I wondered who's dagger car that was at the caldron.. We just ran from the bed and breakfast down today so we missed nimby ... Kept a eye out but did not see anyone..

She is comming down and at great level.. 3.0 ft tonight when we passed the low head dam.. Only a week or two left in the bottom 4.. 

Also the log just above the toaster is not in the best spot.. Could you get under it today or did you have to walk around it?? The rest of the logs you can get under at 3.0 but I would not try much above this...


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

It was good to go as far as logs. Couple of low ones but we got under all of them. The whole run was really good at this level. Didn't run paralizer (dont know I ever will) but everything else was ideal.

h


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Yea at 3.0 you can get under everything but at 4.0 you have to walk around them all.. The one at the toaster will sneak up on you and there is no eddie to get out.. I usually do not go up above the Toaster if it is less than 4.0 - 4.4 ft so the last time I was up there you could not get under it..

Good to see the old boy on the right of nimby is warming up to boaters.. Usually the landowners on the river left are the friendly ones.. I have had a problem in the past on the river right property and do not touch it.. I also was wonderin who was pullin the logs out of nimby every year..


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

there is also a nice woodpile on the right just above the toaster slot. most of the current pushes into it. i didn't notice the wood until i was right up against it because it is obscured by rocks when viewed from the rapid.

the water is dropping into lower 4 only levels. doubt many people will be in the upper too much in the near future anyway.


----------

